
A/B Test Yourself – Life Experiences You Wish You Could’ve Tested - joshuacc
http://unbounce.com/funny/ab-test-your-life/
======
landhar
Reminds me of the Quantum bogosort algorithm:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogosort#Quantum_bogosort>

